# Anybody been able to do a Genie self install?



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

One last question for today haha... has anyone gotten DTV to allow for a Genie self install? Called them up and they said I could have the box for free, but I'd need to have a tech come out to install it. Really? I need to sit home for 4 to 6 hours to have a tech plug the box into the wall?? Assume I have an SWM capable dish.

And they want to charge me $50 to have said tech come out and plug in the box.

Based on my experience with DTV techs, they overstay their welcome, confiscate a bunch of stuff (last time they came out, a simple dish re-aim turned into a 4hr appointment where they disconnected my OTA, confiscated the splitters, diplexers & multiplexers, etc), disconnect OTA and just make an overall mess.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Some people have gotten it shipped to them. What is your exact setup? That might explain why they want to send out a tech.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

When mine was installed, they checked out everything, new wire here, repointing dish there. Well worth it. Obviously, mileage varies. And yes, I've also plugged in my Genie myself, but you have to get DIRECTV's agreement about sending it in the first place. Try another CSR... and 

Good luck!


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

I currently have a 5 LNB slimline dish (non SWM). I am more then happy to pay $40 for a SWM8 (w/ power inverter) and stick that in my attic myself. The dish also has the new re-enforced mount, so thats all fine and dandy as well. Signal strength is all good too. Just have the one DVR in the living room (HR20).

I know it sounds silly that I'm ok with paying $40 or whatever to a random eBay dude for a SWM8 kit vs. paying DTV $50 for a tech to come out and install everything for me, its just that the techs are such a headache to deal with. Not to mention my entertainment center is pretty cramped and I don't want the tech messing around in there.

I certainly do not want the crappy hotel remote, I'd want to keep my RC65.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh, there is another issue too if I did a tech install. They are going to want to do the LNB install vs. the SWM8 install. This is an issue because of where the dish is installed. The techs that have come out always whine about the ladder angle if they place the ladder in my backyard. They always want to go over the fence into my neighbors yard. Thats fine. I don't want anybody to get hurt obviously, but my neighbors are a PITA to deal with and are hardly ever home. So the tech is going to come out, refuse to do it from my backyard then we'll see the neighbors aren't home and he'll go home anyways.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I currently have a 5 LNB slimline dish (non SWM). I am more then happy to pay $40 for a SWM8 (w/ power inverter) and stick that in my attic myself. The dish also has the new re-enforced mount, so thats all fine and dandy as well. Signal strength is all good too. Just have the one DVR in the living room (HR20).

I know it sounds silly that I'm ok with paying $40 or whatever to a random eBay dude for a SWM8 kit vs. paying DTV $50 for a tech to come out and install everything for me, its just that the techs are such a headache to deal with. Not to mention my entertainment center is pretty cramped and I don't want the tech messing around in there.

I certainly do not want the crappy hotel remote, I'd want to keep my RC65.


The reason they want to do the install is because you don't have a SWM setup right now. Sending out the tech ensures that your SWM setup is configured correctly. (And yes, I know that with some DirecTV techs would still screw that up...)

As for the remote, you can still use the RC65 remote with a HR44 in IR mode. The HR34 can use the RC65 in either IR or RF mode.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> The reason they want to do the install is because you don't have a SWM setup right now. Sending out the tech ensures that your SWM setup is configured correctly. (And yes, I know that with some DirecTV techs would still screw that up...)
> 
> As for the remote, you can still use the RC65 remote with a HR44 in IR mode. The HR34 can use the RC65 in either IR or RF mode.
> 
> ...


If I tell them that I have a SWM dish, they'll let me do a self install? I did ask the CSR that, but he said no, but I asked "if I had a SWM dish, could I get a self install?" rather then just say "I already have a SWM dish".


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If I tell them that I have a SWM dish, they'll let me do a self install? I did ask the CSR that, but he said no, but I asked "if I had a SWM dish, could I get a self install?" rather then just say "I already have a SWM dish".


It might work, however, their system should show that you don't have a SWM setup and that an upgrade to a Genie requires a dish upgrade.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You have more than the average obstacles to overcome, but in the long run, unless you get the same tech as before, you'll likely be fine with them installing it. 

Good luck!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The DirecTV ordering system will not allow a Genie self install if such system shows your account is not SWM, Unless you get someone to override this. Best to order from SS which of course you have to pay the full lease price


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Can I call them up and say "hey, I upgraded my dish to a SWM dish, can you update your system?" and then call back a few days later or whatever and say I want the genie? Lol... I know, I know... I'm coming off difficult. I'm not trying to do anything shady or anything... but between the logistics with the neighbor. I don't even care about the $40 or $50 as I would spend that much if I was to upgrade to a SWM8 myself... it's just I've learned from personal experience that its best to avoid DTV techs cuz they never just do what you tell 'em and they never hook up the system how you want it. Like I said... the last tech that came out for a dish re-aim (because I had the only unstable mount system) not only disconnected my OTA (by CUTTING the cables)... he confiscated stuff *I PAID FOR* like the diplexer and multiplexer to make the system work. I know, its like $10 for the two, but I was lucky to have a coax crimper or I wouldn't have been able to reconnect the OTA antenna. I spent a couple of hours fixing his mess.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I tried to get a self install for my parents, no go, even though they do have SWM from the original install, wouldn't go over 8 tuners etc. I explained all this to the rep, but she insisted self installs weren't allowed "due to the complexity of installation and satellite communications". I ended up just having them schedule a tech.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can I call them up and say "hey, I upgraded my dish to a SWM dish, can you update your system?" and then call back a few days later or whatever and say I want the genie? Lol... I know, I know... I'm coming off difficult. I'm not trying to do anything shady or anything... but between the logistics with the neighbor. I don't even care about the $40 or $50 as I would spend that much if I was to upgrade to a SWM8 myself... it's just I've learned from personal experience that its best to avoid DTV techs cuz they never just do what you tell 'em and they never hook up the system how you want it. Like I said... the last tech that came out for a dish re-aim (because I had the only unstable mount system) not only disconnected my OTA (by CUTTING the cables)... he confiscated stuff *I PAID FOR* like the diplexer and multiplexer to make the system work. I know, its like $10 for the two, but I was lucky to have a coax crimper or I wouldn't have been able to reconnect the OTA antenna. I spent a couple of hours fixing his mess.
that is (was) because DirecTV does not allow diplexing of OTA over the same coax cables. so in theory, the tech was "doing his job"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

you can always ask the tech if you can install the Genie yourself while he upgrades the dish


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

As I said, its a logistical nightmare to upgrade the dish because it can't be accessed "safely" from my property.

Does the tech bring the DVR or does DTV ship it to you? So I could theoretically cancel the appointment after i got the boxes? :angel: Or will they be all drama queeny and refuse to activate the box until the tech comes?

I certainly wouldn't want to waste $50 on a SWM8 if they are just going to confiscate it and replace the LNB. Techs like to do unnecessary work so they get paid more.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

As I said, its a logistical nightmare to upgrade the dish because it can't be accessed "safely" from my property.

Does the tech bring the DVR or does DTV ship it to you? So I could theoretically cancel the appointment after i got the boxes? :angel:

I certainly wouldn't want to waste $50 on a SWM8 if they are just going to confiscate it and replace the LNB. Techs like to do unnecessary work so they get paid more.
the tech will bring the Genie. Tech do not like to do unnecessary "stuff" because they DO NOT get pay more. the quicker they are out of your house the better they are. If you let the tech know that you bought the SWM8 they will give it to you. The reason tech "takes stuff" is as to not leave garbage behind as this is one of the survey questions


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

You should stand a good chance of getting the tech. to simply use the SWiM-8 module you purchased and leave the dish with your conventional 4 output LNBF alone.

The SWiM-8s from the installers are just reserved for 8 or less tuner HD installs that require the international dish. but since you bought it, I can't see why the tech. would object to using it.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Hmm... so it doesn't sound like they'll let you do a self install even if you have the SWM8 or a SWM dish. What a PITA. If they upgrade the dish, they may as well confiscate the SWM8 as its a throw away at that point. Just annoys me that they can't take the 2 seconds to UNSCREW the OTA cable vs. just cutting it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Also note that if your dish is not properly aligned the tech will be forced to re-peak it as the receiver would not activate otherwise


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> You should stand a good chance of getting the tech. to simply use the SWiM-8 module you purchased and leave the dish with your conventional 4 output LNBF alone.
> 
> The SWiM-8s from the installers are just reserved for 8 or less tuner HD installs that require the international dish. but since you bought it, I can't see why the tech. would object to using it.


Well, they are probably told to upgrade everybody to the SWM LNB would be my guess. Costs DTV less (support wise) to only have a single install flavor out there. If I refused to let him upgrade the dish (it honestly is not accessible from my backyard, you have to go to the neighbors backyard unless you don't mind the steeper ladder angle -- but 2 or 3 techs over the years have refused to do it from my yard), he'd probably just take the genie with him and claim I was being difficult.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Also note that if your dish is not properly aligned the tech will be forced to re-peak it as the receiver would not activate otherwise


All transponders are 90+.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think you have a "unique" case. I will order the Genie and hopefully the tech is willing to work with you. dont see why not


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Are all new genie installs the HR44? Or will I get the line about "its whatever the tech has" and get an HR34?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

But there shouldn't be any aversion by the tech. to using the SWiM-8 module, particularly when they don't have to supply it. They're are still part of approved equipment, just reserved for certain cases to keep cost down as they're more expensive than SWiM LNBFs.

You should be able to talk him into using it, though I concede nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are all new genie installs the HR44? Or will I get the line about "its whatever the tech has" and get an HR34?
depends on what your market has available. But one thing is for sure, if you get one from DirecTV drop shipped, it it 98% an HR34


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

LMAO... so it sounds like at this point, the only way to get an HR44 is to go out and buy one since the tech will likely have an HR34 for the next few months or longer. Then I won't have an issue with a self install.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

There are threads here reporting locations currently installing HR44


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

As noted above, unless your dish alignment is off a bit, the tech should have no problem using an SWM8 that you provide. It will make his job faster and easier if he doesn't have to access the dish itself. This will involve him converting your entire system to SWM, which means going through setup on all receivers/DVRs that you have. Keep in mind, to use the SWM8 you will need all 4 coax from the dish, so if they are available, great. If not the tech will still have to access the dish.

If the Genie is replacing an existing receiver or DVR, then the tech will need to access that location. He would probably let you do the physical install while he installs the SWM8, which keeps him out from behind your entertainment center and again speeds up his job. Of course, you would need to keep power disconnected until he was ready to start the system.

You also mention previously having ota diplexed in. If you have added that back in, it will have to come out again. The previous tech who removed that was doing his job, but should have asked if you wanted the hardware back.

There are other aspects of converting to SWM that justify having an installer come out. If you have more than one TV location, when the Genie is installed it will require activating whole-home service which will also require proper network connections. If you currently have ethernet whole-home, that will have to be disconnected in order to support DECA networking.

I recommend setting up the appointment, and when the installer arrives walk/talk through the entire installation before he starts doing anything. Make sure you are both in agreement on what is to be done, and how it is to be done. That will prevent a recurrence of something like what happened previously.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> LMAO... so it sounds like at this point, the only way to get an HR44 is to go out and buy one since the tech will likely have an HR34 for the next few months or longer. Then I won't have an issue with a self install.


Just to make sure, if you get one on your own, it's still a lease. I won't say there are no owned 44s, one was for sale here a while back, but they are extremely rare.


----------



## Flugelman (Nov 20, 2007)

I ran into the same brick wall trying to get a Genie self-install to replace my HR22 for a single TV (I wanted the 5 tuners and big storage drive). :bang
After about 6 futile attempts via CSR I finally sent an email to customer support. Bottom line, I purchased an HR34 thru Amazon and did the self install. Since I was eligible for a free upgrade D* reimbursed my account for the cost of the DVR and I am a mostly happy camper. The one fly in the ointment is D* insists on charging $3 a month for the Whole-Home feature even though I have only the one TV. Oh well... :nono2:


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Flugelman said:


> I ran into the same brick wall trying to get a Genie self-install to replace my HR22 for a single TV (I wanted the 5 tuners and big storage drive). :bang
> After about 6 futile attempts via CSR I finally sent an email to customer support. Bottom line, I purchased an HR34 thru Amazon and did the self install. Since I was eligible for a free upgrade D* reimbursed my account for the cost of the DVR and I am a mostly happy camper. The one fly in the ointment is D* insists on charging $3 a month for the Whole-Home feature even though I have only the one TV. Oh well... :nono2:


Oh... somebody else mentioned to me that DTV would reimburse me for the cost of the DVR... but, this is the first I've heard of the requirement for whole home. I too only have one TV. My HR20 has a 1TB drive in it, so I have the same storage now. 5 tuners are nice, but not a deal breaker. I very rarely need more then 2. The performance and cooler operation would definitely be nice.

HOWEVER, I will completely drop the idea of upgrading if I'm required to activate whole home. I am absolutely not going to pay an extra $3/month for that when I only have 1 TV. I will call DTV about that to confirm.

I am already paying $2/month for the regional sports fee when I don't watch sports. I will certainly not pay extra per month for this "free" upgrade.

Were you not able to get around that by yelling at a supervisor or customer retention? That is outrageous when you only have a single box.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> Can I call them up and say "hey, I upgraded my dish to a SWM dish, can you update your system?" and then call back a few days later or whatever and say I want the genie?


You can call and ask them to update your account with new equipment (I did this after installing a SWM-16, and asked them to update my account so that my Multi Room DVR service would be changed from unsupported to supported). However, this wouldn't necessarily get them to send you a Genie without an install.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

You can call and ask them to update your account with new equipment (I did this after installing a SWM-16, and asked them to update my account so that my Multi Room DVR service would be changed from unsupported to supported). However, this wouldn't necessarily get them to send you a Genie without an install.
The only ones allow to change this is a group called FOSS. and I doubt any CSR will know how to get a hold if this group. Just because the CSR told you "it was changed" it does not necessarily means it was


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> ... HOWEVER, I will completely drop the idea of upgrading if I'm required to activate whole home. I am absolutely not going to pay an extra $3/month for that when I only have 1 TV. I will call DTV about that to confirm.
> 
> I am already paying $2/month for the regional sports fee when I don't watch sports. I will certainly not pay extra per month for this "free" upgrade.
> 
> Were you not able to get around that by yelling at a supervisor or customer retention? That is outrageous when you only have a single box.


Nope, sorry;

No way around the $3.00/mo. WH services fee once you activate a Genie on your account.

It's DIRECTV's policy and no amount of yelling and complaining to CS or Retention is going to change it I'm afraid.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Nope, sorry;
> 
> No way around the $3.00/mo. WH services fee once you activate a Genie on your account.
> 
> It's DIRECTV's policy and no amount of yelling and complaining to CS or Retention is going to change it I'm afraid.


Hmm.. I just called up DTV and asked specifically. The $3.00/mo WH service is required if you have a Genie & > 1 Genie Client. If you just have a single box, they don't charge you for that.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

UPDATE: called DTV again and after 15 min on hold and talking to various depts, they said there was no way to override the self install in the system. Probably cuz they didn't change my dish type lol.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> Hmm.. I just called up DTV and asked specifically. The $3.00/mo WH service is required if you have a Genie & > 1 Genie Client. If you just have a single box, they don't charge you for that.


OK, that's news to me, and I'll stand corrected on this issue;

But first, if you get a Genie, see if the CSR was right and they don't apply the WH fee anyway after its activated and then post back.



SledgeHammer said:


> UPDATE: called DTV again and after 15 min on hold and talking to various depts, they said there was no way to override the self install in the system. Probably cuz they didn't change my dish type lol.


Again though, unless the tech. needs access to the dish anyway for re-alignment purposes like if it fails an IV test or something, I really think you're safe buying the SWiM-8 module and the tech. will work with you and install it instead of the SWiM LNB approach.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The only ones allow to change this is a group called FOSS. and I doubt any CSR will know how to get a hold if this group. Just because the CSR told you "it was changed" it does not necessarily means it was


The original CSR transferred me to a different group (I thought that she referred to them at 'the equipment group' at the time). When I explained to the second person why I was calling, he seemed to understand. After he said that he made the change to equipment, I asked if there was an additional change that needed to be made in order to flag my MRV as supported. He said that, by making the equipment change, the change to supported MRV would be automatic.

He may have been full of crap. But I didn't get that impression.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

As has been said, order from SolidSignal or Weaknees and you'll get the box you want shipped to you. If you go through DirecTV, you are likely (though not guaranteed) to be disappointed. You will need a SWM setup. I got mine from SS and had no issues.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

I get different answers from every CSR I talk to lol.



HoTat2 said:


> OK, that's news to me, and I'll stand corrected on this issue;
> 
> But first, if you get a Genie, see if the CSR was right and they don't apply the WH fee anyway after its activated and then post back.
> 
> Again though, unless the tech. needs access to the dish anyway for re-alignment purposes like if it fails an IV test or something, I really think you're safe buying the SWiM-8 module and the tech. will work with you and install it instead of the SWiM LNB approach.


Well, most people are going to have multiple boxes. If you only have one box, I don't see why you would pay for WHDVR service. That makes no sense to me . But then again, I'm paying $2/mo for regional sports fees and I've never watched a single second of sports on DTV.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

sbl said:


> As has been said, order from SolidSignal or Weaknees and you'll get the box you want shipped to you. If you go through DirecTV, you are likely (though not guaranteed) to be disappointed. You will need a SWM setup. I got mine from SS and had no issues.


Well, I sure wouldn't buy it from SS or Weaknees since they want $299 to $349 for it lol.

Damn, this CSR on CSR roulette even told me I needed a CCK lol. You really get something different from every CSR you talk to.

Don't even know if I want to waste my time on the upgrade. I'm hearing multiple things about the $3/mo charge. Based on every CSR telling me something different and I'm still not sure if they are going to raise my DVR fee to $25 either.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

You won't get the $25 fee, that is only customers after I believe February 2011.

Normally you'd have the HD fee, DVR and MRV for a total of $23. The $25 adds all these fees up then rounds it to $25. They don't pay for the services individually.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

I would not upgrade if they require me to take the MRV / WHDVR for $3/mo. I would keep my HR20 in that case and not deal with all this hassle. I will never agree to pay a WHDVR fee when I have one TV. Not even if it was 0.01c/month. Not being cheap, just the principle of it. I would cancel my service first.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, well, never mind... haha... last person I talked to said the $3/fee is there for the genie. Lol... I give up... screw this... I'm sticking with my HR20.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think part of the issue is that this isn't the primary purpose of the Genie. At one point I had two DVRs connected to the same TV, though while that doesn't require Whole Home, it adds a $6 charge for the mirroring.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I think part of the issue is that this isn't the primary purpose of the Genie. At one point I had two DVRs connected to the same TV, though while that doesn't require Whole Home, it adds a $6 charge for the mirroring.


I understand the Genie's primary purpose is to reduce the cost of whole home installations. I am not one of those people. I have already installed a 1TB drive in my HR20 and I'd say I've needed more then 2 tuners < 5% of the time. Not going to pay $3 extra / month for an extra 3 tuners. Sorry DirecTV: NO SALE.


----------



## Bradman (Aug 8, 2011)

When I got my free equipment upgrade from the protection plan price increase, DirecTV shipped me out a new HR34 and let me install it no questions.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

When I got my free equipment upgrade from the protection plan price increase, DirecTV shipped me out a new HR34 and let me install it no questions.
Perhaps you already had a SWM system in place which is NOT the case here


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

.

He may have been full of crap. But I didn't get that impression.
I am willing to bet a beer or two that he was full of it!


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Genies require the $3 MRV fee now, since mid-July iirc. If you have only one Genie, or a Genie + a D12, or a Genie + Clients the HD/DVR/MRV fees will all show up on and be required.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FWIW, even if you just get one HDDVR now (as a new customer), you will still have to pay WHDVR as it is included in the ARS fee of $25.00


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

JBv said:


> Genies require the $3 MRV fee now, since mid-July iirc. If you have only one Genie, or a Genie + a D12, or a Genie + Clients the HD/DVR/MRV fees will all show up on and be required.


Why would anybody want to pay an MRV fee when they only have one box and one TV? I know that is the DTV policy... HD and DVR fees, sure... but MRV? Like I said, I'll stick to my HR20 until such time as DTV becomes reasonable about that ludicrous cash grab fee.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

peds48 said:


> FWIW, even if you just get one HDDVR now, you will still have to pay WHDVR as it is included in the ARS fee of $25.00


If you are a legacy customer, you get a $10 line item for HD and a $10 line item for DVR and a $3 line item for MRV. If you are a new customer > Feb 2011 (I think) you just get the single $25 fee for all 3 items.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you are a legacy customer, you get a $10 line item for HD and a $10 line item for DVR and a $3 line item for MRV. If you are a new customer > Feb 2011 (I think) you just get the single $25 fee for all 3 items.
Right, thus "now" I guess I should have said "new customers"


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

SledgeHammer said:


> Why would anybody want to pay an MRV fee when they only have one box and one TV? I know that is the DTV policy... HD and DVR fees, sure... but MRV? Like I said, I'll stick to my HR20 until such time as DTV becomes reasonable about that ludicrous cash grab fee.


Unless this is just DIRECTV's subtle way of trying discourage single Genie installs.

Perhaps to them the box is so much more than just a 5 tuner DVR with a big HDD, but a WH media server, which they feel you are wasting those resources this way.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Unless this is just DIRECTV's subtle way of trying discourage single Genie installs.
> 
> Perhaps to them the box is so much more than just a 5 tuner DVR with a big HDD, but a WH media server, which they feel you are wasting those resources this way.


Yes, I am aware it *SUPPORTS* WHDVR service and if I was using it as such, I would happily pay the $3/mo fee. However, I am not. Nor am I watching sports, so I don't like paying the $2/mo regional sports fee. I am forced to pay that fee if I want to keep my service :mad2: ... I am not required to pay the MRV fee to keep my service, so I will not pay it just to get an extra 3 tuners as a matter of principle since I do not use the WHDVR features. If I ever do add another TV / IRD then I'll move to the Genie.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I am willing to bet a beer or two that he was full of it!


We'll find out for sure when a) I have a problem with MRV and have to call them or b) when you get the work order to install my Genie and it either does or doesn't have a SWM-16 listed on it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Bradman said:


> When I got my free equipment upgrade from the protection plan price increase, DirecTV shipped me out a new HR34 and let me install it no questions.


Even with SWM already installed, this isn't a guarantee.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

peds48 said:


> The DirecTV ordering system will not allow a Genie self install if such system shows your account is not SWM, Unless you get someone to override this. Best to order from SS which of course you have to pay the full lease price


Yeah the weird thing about this is they will let you activate one no matter what they show on your account. As far as DirecTV knows I am still on the original dish. A DirecTV tech has NEVER been to my house in almost 20 years.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Yeah the weird thing about this is they will let you activate one no matter what they show on your account. As far as DirecTV knows I am still on the original dish. A DirecTV tech has NEVER been to my house in almost 20 years.


Yes, another one of DTVs crazy policies that make no sense. Actually they do. Its just another one of DTVs creative money grabs.

DTV: "Sure, we'll upgrade all your DVRs to this cool new Genie FOR FREE"
Customer: "Awesome! I'll take it"
DTV: "Ok, that'll be a $50 upgrade charge because we need to swap out your dish"
Customer: "Umm... okaaaaayyyy..."
DTV: "And we'll just add this MRV service here... only $3"

I like the one where they claim the regional sports fee was always there, they just broke it out of the package fee, but yet, my package fee also went up $3 or $4 rather then -$2.

They did at some point offer to waive the install charge because I was complaining about it and wasting my time sitting around for half a day waiting for a tech to come and plug a box into the wall outlet for me.

At the end of the day however, I told them to go kick rocks... NEVER gonna pay the MRV fee on a single TV on principle alone.

What irks me the most is that I had MULTIPLE CSRs tell me that the $3/mo fee is waived on a single box. It is documented multiple times on my account that multiple CSRs told me that. The last person I spoke to even looked it up and said "Yeah, you are right, I see here that multiple CSRs told you that... I am going to escalate this to my boss and have the CSRs retrained".

So on top of the install fee money grab and the AM21 money grab and the $3/mo money grab, my HR20 will continue to serve me just fine.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Until very recently, it was waived in that situation.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Weird... DISH is offering free HD for life and is offering the hopper with *6* tuners for $12 / mo. So thats $12 / mo vs. $20 for my ghetto 2 tuner DVR or $23 for a 5 tuner DVR. Might be time to finally jump ship over to DISH in 6 months when my credits roll off. The packages are cheaper over there too.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That's for one Hopper? It actually has three tuners. Yes, it can record 6 things at one time, but 3 of those is only the networks during Primetime. The Genie can record 5 things at any time on any channel. Outside of network primetime, the Hopper can only record 3 things at once and can't be used with a box other than the Hopper/Joey system.

Packages may be cheaper, but they seem to drop channels more often. We had people move to Dish when DirecTV didn't have AMC in HD. Then we got it in HD, and Dish dropped all their channels for over a month.


----------



## Bradman (Aug 8, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Perhaps you already had a SWM system in place which is NOT the case here


Yep, that was the case.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> That's for one Hopper? It actually has three tuners. Yes, it can record 6 things at one time, but 3 of those is only the networks during Primetime. The Genie can record 5 things at any time on any channel. Outside of network primetime, the Hopper can only record 3 things at once and can't be used with a box other than the Hopper/Joey system.
> 
> Packages may be cheaper, but they seem to drop channels more often. We had people move to Dish when DirecTV didn't have AMC in HD. Then we got it in HD, and Dish dropped all their channels for over a month.


Oh, haha... yeah, I didn't see the "*" on Dish's web site. Upon further investigation, they charge $7/mo for the HR20 equivalent DVR and $12/mo for the Hopper. So they have a $5/mrv fee vs. $3 for DTV.

True on your other point too... the 250 package includes some movie channels that I wouldn't care about, but the 200 package drops a bunch of channels I do care about.


----------

